# New York City



## chieff10 (Oct 5, 2017)

Anyone got suggestions for good places to shoot, maybe buildings it’s possible to get to the roof of.


----------



## Designer (Oct 5, 2017)

I see people on the roofs all the time in the movies, so apparently it's a commonplace occurrence.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 5, 2017)

Top of the Rock if you're willing to pay.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 7, 2017)

Or Empire State Bldg.. Was ? $24 in 2013.
And not a roof but you HAVE to go across Brooklyn Bridge for the skyline shot!
And take the free Staten Island ferry for skyline shots.


----------

